# Possible to connect the 922 wirelessly??



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

I know it requires a wired internet connection, but is there any alternate way to connect it to a wireless router located some distance away from where the 922 will sit.????


----------



## Lostinspace (Oct 25, 2007)

You can use a wireless adapter or you can use the built in Homeplug capabilities of the 922. Search on either of those subjects will give you details.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You can use a wireless bridge. This is an example:

http://homestore.cisco.com/en-us/ad...VproductId65221232VVcatId543809VVviewprod.htm

Any wireless router that has bridging capabilities would work.

To use Homelink, you need a receiver connected to the router. I think if you have another 922 that is connected to your network that would work.

The 922 uses Homeplug Turbo so, if this your only receiver, you'd need something like this:

http://www.actiontec.com/products/product.php?pid=207


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The ViP receivers (possibily except the 211) also support a specific USB WiFi adapter (it's the only one that has internal drivers):

Netgear WNDA3100 (v2) (Wireless a/b/g/n N600) (Broadcom BCM4323 Chipset)

So, if you get one of those, you can do wireless. Dish has ordered something like half a million of these, and they should start being available in Dish warehouses any day now, but you can buy them other places. Just make sure you get the v2 model, as the v1 uses a different chipset that doesn't have driver support in the receivers, and thus won't work.


----------

